# How to build a UFO



## Jeeromonster (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking great so far man! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

looking pretty cool so far


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm subscribing to this thread! Bring it on Chef. This is going to be good!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

this is going to look so great  can not wait to see final.


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Greetings humanoids!

UFO progress continues....

Front rib and one of three "thrusters" in place....








Close-up of the rear "thrusters". Some of you office folk may recognize this as a simple file folder.








Finally, front and rear ribs are in place.








It's starting to take shape. Remember this is only the back half the craft, as the "front" will appear to have crashed into my yard...
Next step will be 2 middle ribs. Then onto the "skin" of the craft, cutting out a alien exit ramp, and the installation of the 2 main "thrusters". These will consist of 12" sonotubes.(because 14" wasn't available)

Stay tuned.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn, this is starting to get good... almost like watching your favorite TV series, you can't wait for the next episode. Great work so far! And *THANK YOU* for documenting your build. I'm trying to remember to do that myself.


----------



## Jeeromonster (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking great man!! keep em coming!


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Significant progress was made this weekend. We were able to mount the engines, all the ribs, and the skin of the craft. Also to the amusement of our neighbors, we did a little test fit out in the front yard. I don't live on a busy street, but still had a few cars slow down with a "what the?" look.

All of our support ribs are now in place.








The mounting of the engines, which a single 12" sonotube worked perfectly. This was our last chance to work on the bottom of the craft with any ease. We also cut out the landing gangplank for our alien.








Flipped back over and secured all the ribs.








At this point I wanted to do a test run of the engines, to insure all our hose and wire routing was in place. It's brief, but enjoy! 





This is a close-up of the 1/8 MDF "skin" being applied. 








The MDF was attached 3/4 of the way. We needed to to a test fit on the angle before the final layer was cut.








This was exciting! Seeing the craft in the front yard was really inspirational. It also answered a lot of questions about the crash angle.
















Final MDF skin, paint, effects, and a 
I hope your enjoying the photos, they always answer so many questions for us "do-it-our-selfer's".


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*This looks so fantastic!! Totally impressed that you built this thing! Wow --- just wow!!

We did an alien flying saucer crash a few years ago (pics in my albums) but we skipped the whole "build it yourself" aspect and re-purposed two old satellite dishes obtained from a Craig's List poster. All from scratch is "da bomb!" as we oldsters say. Don't think we could have mastered this one - CAD drawings and all!! Sheesh -- way to make us drool! Nice work all around Chef!*


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

This is looking great! I look forward to seeing the final pics.


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

I was able to run all the final ducting for the lights and fog machine. I'm using 2 orange CFL in outdoor light fixtures. The fog machine is your basic 400w "el cheapo" model through 1" PVC pipe, schedule 40, about 10ft of pipe total. 1 "T" fitting, 2 "90 degree" fittings, and 1 "45 degree" fitting. I used about 10 zip-ties to hold it all together. If I need to,I can easily cut and remove all the innards. 

Here's the photos:
















On to the paint/detail shop....


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Final MDF layer installed.









First layer of silver and black paint.








Here's a short walk around video of it...


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

Got the craft out into the front yard for our first look.









Here's a cool shot with the fog machine firing. It looked great at night. The darkness helped to hide some of it's imperfections. I think the kids will go crazy.









I shot a quick video of the engines in action. 





Next I'd like to work on a small sound track of engine noise to sync with the fog machine and I'd like to make some type of crater impression around the edges without actually destroying my lawn....


----------



## FS3 (Jun 19, 2012)

VERY Cool!! 
To bad you couldn't fins one of those 8 ft satellite dishes from the 70's It could have saved you a bunch of work.


----------



## chef (Jun 7, 2010)

The final picture from last year's Area 51 UFO build.


----------

